
Luxury toilet users warned of hardware flaw - dan1234
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23575249
======
cpursley
People have been shitting on toilets for years.

Now that they're getting smarter, we should not be surprised that toilets are
now fighting back.

------
tomorgan
This is a toilet of a story! In order to effect the "hack" you'd need to be
close enough to flush it by hand! Yikes, my toilet at home is susceptible to
attack by the same method.

I think if you have an hacker in your bathroom, you have bigger problems.

Flip side: will this spurn a new army of "sanitary hackers" who break into
unhygienic bathrooms and flush toilets that the owners have neglected to
attend to? Brown-hat hackers?!

~~~
triplepoint217
I think it is a slightly larger risk than that because a joker could plant say
an arduino with a bluetooth shield, or an old throwaway android phone
somewhere and script a program of actions, or maybe use a bluetooth antena (do
those exist?)

Also, is this a specifically short range bluetooth? Because my old junky
bluetooth headset still gets enough range to reach my phone in my room from
the bathroom nearby.

I agree with you that the short range makes the threat much smaller, but it
doesn't completely eliminate it.

------
pessimizer
Previously posted, 28 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6146306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6146306)

------
mattwritescode
I will be awarding life points to the first person who hacks one of these
today!

------
tiziano88
just put a stupid button to initiate Bluetooth pairing, like any other
Bluetooth device on earth

